# Wood: Buying cut, split, delivered vs. buying uncut logs vs. Scrounging



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

For me, I buy 100% of my fuel. Due to the quantity that I require I can get my price per cord much lower than if I were buying in smaller quantities. At this point I am looking at going through 7-8 cords of wood a season.

8 cords puts me at about $1,000 split and delivered.

The local lumber yard will deliver 8 cords of uncut logs for $800. When you factor in the cost of a good chainsaw, splitter, maintenance, and time, the $200 "savings" does seem like much of a savings.

Scrounging, for me, took a very long time and a lot of work. I did it the first two and a half years of burning and for the quantity that I needed, it seemed like the time to acquire was rather extensive. And then there was the time and cost of splitting it myself. The amount of work wasn't the issue. It was the time that it took to gather and split and stack that was the real deal breaker.

Down the road I could see buying uncut logs, but right now, and for at least the next 5+ years I will be buying 100% of my fuel. Oddly enough, if I burned less, I would probably be more apt to scrounge since scrounging for three to four cords a year is a lot easier than scrounging for two to three times that amount.

I know there are a lot of folks that scrounge their own wood here, but I am wondering how many scrounge and how many buy on this forum and how you came to the decision.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 15, 2012)

I'm with almost everything BB had to say. I enjoy the work, bucking and splitting it myself. I make my own schedule to do it and my body thanks me for the workout after it's all said and done. The cost savings is another reason, $100/cord delivered works for me every other year. My lumber guy can fit nearly 8 cord on his rig.

I will also scrounge if it's something that I can't pass up. I don't mind doing the work for scrounging but it's not my first priority.

Since I have a few friends that also wood burn, we have a little unwritten rule in helping each other out without saying. When one of us is in need we all jump in to help out in some form, it's a nice feeling.


----------



## DexterDay (May 15, 2012)

All of the above... Although my vote was for Logs.... Just bought a 7 cord load (plus or minus), cut off my buddies, Fathers farm, and still get the occasional scrounge (gotta be sometging worth it). Got a 4 cord load last year and was very happy, so I went with a little more this year. 

I still have about 30 more Ash trees at my buddies place and his Fathers place to cut down. Plus a Maple at my Fathers and another Elm, right next to the Elm I cut down at my place, last year. Cutting from Trees (I cut) or Logs (delivered) is much nicer because I dictate the length. All splits are almost the same length (18"-19"). So I can utilize most of the firebox on the 30.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

I'm trying a new supplier this year. Third year that I am using a different supplier. This guy seems reliable (finally). Just dropped off two cords of lotus and osage. Should be ready for 2013/2014. The other eight cords are oak and some ash.

The downside of buying your wood is that you find a lot of unreliable suppliers out there.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> So I can utilize most of the firebox on the 30.


 
Oddly enough, the 30 will be the stove that requires the shortest splits of the three stove. Speaking of which, I need to list the Heritage so I can get that out the door.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 15, 2012)

Can't vote. You forgot to add the choice for those who cut their own wood from their own land.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Can't vote. You forgot to add the choice for those who cut their own wood from their own land.


 

That's still scrounging: To obtain by salvaging or foraging; round up.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 15, 2012)

Okay, then I scrounge.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

I probably should have posted this in the Hearth Room. Pretty sure most of the posters in the Wood Shed cut their own wood.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 15, 2012)

I agree, most 'wood shed' folks probably do have their own source


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> I agree, most 'wood shed' folks probably do have their own source


 

Yeah, didn't even realize I made the post it in the wood shed until a few moments ago.


----------



## Wood Duck (May 15, 2012)

I scrounge all of my own firewood because I enjoy the idea that I am burning wood that otherwise would be landfilled or rot, I enjoy saving money, and I enjoy the work. I even injoy keeping my eyes peeled for downed wood, cleared powerlines, etc. If I had to I'd buy logs, but so far I haven't had to. I don't own land or have family or friends that have land where I can cut and where I live there isn't much chance that tree surgeons will drop off free wood, so I am truly scrounging.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> I scrounge all of my own firewood because I enjoy the idea that I am burning wood that otherwise would be landfilled or rot, I enjoy saving money, and I enjoy the work. I even injoy keeping my eyes peeled for downed wood, cleared powerlines, etc. If I had to I'd buy logs, but so far I haven't had to. I don't own land or have family or friends that have land where I can cut and where I live there isn't much chance that tree surgeons will drop off free wood, so I am truly scrounging.


 

Even though I buy all my wood I am still saving $4,000 - 5,000 per year at this point.

The other reason I haven't bought logs, yet, is that I don't have a good spot to set them upon delivery. The front of the property would be a mess if they were placed there and there is no way the truck is making it to the back of the property.

How much wood do you burn per season? I'm guessing you go through 2 to 3 cords?


----------



## fossil (May 15, 2012)

BB, if you really want me to move the thread, I will...but it's all about wood, so I think it's right where it belongs. I buy all my wood too (for a number of reasons) sometimes split, sometimes in rounds. Having lived here 5 years now, I know my go-to suppliers and the quality of their stuff (after a couple of not-so-good experiences with other folks who will never hear from me again). I would not make the assumption that most of the posters in the Wood Shed process their own firewood off their own property...our membership is much more diverse than that. Lots of folks in urban settings, depending on scrounging or buying...and folks in every other imaginable situation. How many folks have the luxury of living on a sizable chunk of forested land and have the freedom of time, the equipment, the strength & energy to move their own wood from stump to stove? I don't know, but I'm pretty sure they comprise a minority of our members here. I admire those who do it, but at this point in my life, I'll never experience it. Doesn't make me any less of a wood burner. Rick


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

fossil said:


> BB, if you really want me to move the thread, I will...but it's all about wood, so I think it's right where it belongs.


 
I'm fine with that.



> I would not make the assumption that most of the posters in the Wood Shed process their own firewood off their own property...our membership is much more diverse than that. Lots of folks in urban settings, depending on scrounging or buying...and folks in every other imaginable situation. How many folks have the luxury of living on a sizable chunk of forested land and have the freedom of time, the equipment, the strength & energy to move their own wood from stump to stove? I don't know, but I'm pretty sure they comprise a minority of our members here. I admire those who do it, but at this point in my life, I'll never experience it. Doesn't make me any less of a wood burner. Rick


 
I actually figured there would be more scroungers than anything as the wood shed is full of people finding nice scores. It appears not many cut on there own property, but a lot seem to search out downed trees/cleared lots/etc.

I always seemed way too slow at moving wood from point 'A' to point 'B' and then splitting and stacking. It took me forever and it never looked like I was going to get ahead.


----------



## PapaDave (May 15, 2012)

I've done all 3. Started by getting c/s/d, then moved to log loads(with an occasional tree off the property), to now cutting off the property to fill in while I figure out how to get my wood for the last part of 14-15 and beyond.
I'd like to get a couple cord just c/d, but haven't looked into that yet.


----------



## raybonz (May 15, 2012)

I buy 3 cord c\s\d every year. I paid $555.00 ($185.00 per cord X 3) the past 2 years and it's worth every cent. It takes me about a week to move 3 cords from my outside stacks to the shelter then restack the newly delivered wood.. Occasionally I get offered some free wood so I scrounge a little.. The way I see it is I can work 1-8 hr. Sunday and I have earned enough to heat my house for a year..

Ray


----------



## ColdNH (May 15, 2012)

Im somewhere between uncut logs and scrounge. I get an occasional 2 cord log of logs delievered for 150 bucks, which is worth it to me. and sometimes I hit up a good scrounge when all the stars align.


----------



## Gark (May 15, 2012)

I did purchase 3 cord loglength loads at first (two) to get ahead. Now it's all "free" scrounge, which isn't really free considering all that scrounging entails: gas, time, labor and such.


----------



## billb3 (May 15, 2012)

"scrounge" and it all comes off of my own property.

I'm ready to start renting or buy a splitter as splitting by hand is getting tougher on my back
I'm far enough ahead that I don't have to split for a year or two unless another oak tree falls.


----------



## PA Fire Bug (May 15, 2012)

I've bought two tri-axel loads of logs since starting to burn wood about two years ago.  Since then I've been able to cut and haul more wood from friends and neighbors.  I was fortunate to be able to cut and haul three dump truck loads this spring.  If I would've know that I would've had more wood available, I wouldn't have bought a load of logs last summer.  Our friends and neighbors always ask why we have so much wood.  I tell them that half of it is too wet to burn and I want to be prepared for a long, snowy winter.  For now, I enjoy the work especially since I don't have to work in the heat of the summer to get ready for winter.  I enjoy turning logs into stacks of firewood.  My family enjoys having a warm house without buying oil.


----------



## jeff_t (May 15, 2012)

When I see wood for $135/cord, it's mighty tempting to not cut. I saw one guy selling ash on craigslist this spring for $35/face cord. Lots of people struggling around here still, trying to make a buck. 
I cut my own because I like to. I have some farmer friends that hook me up with easy scores, and provide some heavy equipment to use as well. I also have 6-7 acres of my own woods that I'm gonna hit hard this winter. Lots of ash trees that are starting to blow over as they start to rot at the base.
I certainly see your point. Just tending three stoves takes up a bunch of time.


----------



## n3pro (May 15, 2012)

I would love to scrounge more but just don't have the time working two jobs.  I buy 90% of my wood but do scrounge when I can.  I've used three suppliers over the last four years.  This year started using another who is a cousin of a coworker who is a great guy to talk to.  I have been getting it for $150 per cord, but this guy charges $130 with the disclaimer "don't tell my cousin or he'd know I don't give him a break".  He works a full time job, works on the family farm and some how finds time to work on as needed bases with a tree service.  The only downside is it gets delivered as he gets to it rather then when I want it.  Now I'm ahead it's no problem but when I was trying to get stocked up for next 12 / 13 I didn't like to hear "I'll try to get some to you in a few weeks".


----------



## KaptJaq (May 15, 2012)

I scrounge but lately my scrounging is talking to the local tree service people. They dump 8 to 10 cubic yard loads of 18" to 22" long rounds near my splitting area.

I do have an old pickup and if I hear a chain saw somewhere in the area I still chase it down. At his point my storage area (3 seasons worth) is just about full. I am going to have to start ignoring some wood or get ready for a divorce. That will change in November when she really enjoys a good hot fire and wants to know if we have enough wood for the winter...

KaptJaq


----------



## nate379 (May 15, 2012)

10 cord log length = $1200
10 cords cut, split, delivered $2500

Best price I got for c/s/d was $175 a cord and the wood was crap and it wasn't even a cord.

Worth it to save $1300? YES!  Not only that but I can take my 4 cords a year out of that 10 and sell the rest, I make $200-300, so not only FREE wood but a profit too.
Yeah my time is money too, but that's "free" if I'm having fun.


----------



## rdust (May 15, 2012)

I currently scrounge but see a day in my not far future where I'll start buying log loads. Ever since I jacked my back up(microdiscectomy last July) and have spondylolisthesis I keep thinking a log load would be easiest. I have saws, a splitter, truck and a trailer(16'x7'x24") that holds nearly 2 cords of wood but on a good day after it's filled with a cord or so I'm good.(even before the back) Cutting, splitting and rolling rounds around is no problem but I refuse to lift any of the big rounds anymore. They either get split or I get help lifting.  I've become pretty picky with the stuff I go after and may have just lined up a "job" cleaning up a fence row so life "could" be good for a while after that.

If I had to burn as much as you I'd be supplementing with purchased wood. It takes enough time to scrounge up 4-5 cords a year I have no interest in 8.


----------



## steeltowninwv (May 15, 2012)

i scrounge...and have no problem getting enuf btu's....but if i had to buy i would....around here u get about 1 cord for 100 dollars...i could heat my house on a cold winter for about 500 to 550 dollars...as for logs..if i had a place to put em i would do that before buying c/s/s but i dont have a place to put em


----------



## lukem (May 15, 2012)

I could buy a winter's worth of oak for $600 delivered to my door, but I still scrounge.  As long as it's enjoyable I'll keep doing it.  Maybe when age sets in I'll buy some.


----------



## nate379 (May 15, 2012)

I don't scrounge because I don't want to spend all summer searching for wood. Also if a person has to drive all over town to get wood, might end up being not so cheap either.  I don't mind dedicating 4-5 days of my summer to processing my wood, that's fine, but I've got probably 500 things I could be doing instead too.

I don't think I can get any better of a deal with what I have going on. I mean it's pretty hard to beat making money off the wood isn't it?


----------



## amateur cutter (May 15, 2012)

100% Scrounge. Wood is the only heat source for my shop, & provides 95% for the house. I cut somewhere between 30-40 cord per year, &  sell some. I've got room & an unlimited supply on couple of farms, so I'm making a nice part time job out of it. I'd rather be on the trigger end of a saw out in the woods than just about anywhere else, so I make time for it. I usually try to spend @ least 1 day a week on wood cutting, splitting, etc. If I didn't enjoy the work, & have the time, I could buy csd & still be money ahead. I love people that buy fire wood, the pay for my toys. A C


----------



## weatherguy (May 15, 2012)

Ive been scrounging but if I see a good deal on cut and split I buy it too, now that Ive made room I can have a load of logs dropped off if I choose, then I would have to buy a better splitter


----------



## DexterDay (May 15, 2012)

Here is my last load. About 95% Ash.. (love it). Found a couple small Maples and a Red oak.

Its a bad pic of my last load of logs (Wifes phone, from the house)

Then a pic from inside my Barn, so he couldn't see me taking pic (gotta be sneaky)


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 15, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Here is my last load. About 95% Ash.. (love it). Found a couple small Maples and a Red oak.
> 
> Its a bad pic of my last load of logs (Wifes phone, from the house)
> 
> Then a pic from inside my Barn, so he couldn't see me taking pic (gotta be sneaky)


 

Nice. If I had the space for unloading I would be more tempted to buy the logs.


----------



## Woody Stover (May 16, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> At this point I am looking at going through 7-8 cords of wood a season.


That would be a lot to scrounge every year. I've done quite a bit more than that in the last year though, trying to get us and three other households ahead. We'll need about 8-10 cords per year for maintaining the stacks once we're ahead; I'll be doing the cutting and hauling, and letting them do more of their own splitting. I've got quite a bit here that I could get now but I've been scrounging off-site for the most part. No BL on the property but lots nearby, and the Hickory and White Oak don't die often so I will go get those if it's not too far. I help out a couple of older neighbors, keeping their property cleaned up. I've also been going to get starter wood like Red Maple and Pine, but there is dead Tulip here. With the accursed EAB almost here, I'll be doing a lot more on-site cutting  soon. 
I enjoy processing wood but as others have said, there's a lot of other stuff that needs to be done and there are only so many hours in a day...


----------



## Woody Stover (May 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> pic from inside my Barn, so he couldn't see me taking pic (gotta be sneaky)


What, is is black market wood?


----------



## katwillny (May 16, 2012)

I scrounge all of my wood. with the help of a buddy i search craigslist for posts. Recently I came across a great amount of wood, about 1.5 cords of wood right on my street from the power company clearing up some trees.


----------



## ChrisNJ (May 16, 2012)

Now a days due to my hernia I try not to scrounge anymore and I am lucky enough to have found a local tree guy who delivers loads of rounds which I enjoy splitting, I guesstamate I pay around 50 bucks a cord for it and I like not lifting them into my truck, although if it is an easy scrounge of good wood I spy, I do not pass it up.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 16, 2012)

So, just Fossil and myself get wood split and delivered? Would have figured there were at least a few more that did it.


----------



## TimJ (May 16, 2012)

To some it comes down to saving money and making good use of time. If someone had alot of money and their time was precious, they would pay someone to cut their grass.
However, for alot of people, it is about the feeling of accomplishing and seeing through a task. It gives someone a peace that is hard to explain.


----------



## mecreature (May 16, 2012)

I scrounge, or have for 2 years. I have 12-13 covered and most of 13-14. 
Last year there was a guy on CL locally selling cords for 100 bucks. 
I might take him up on a couple in the middle of summer if I see him again.


----------



## lukem (May 16, 2012)

mecreature said:


> I scrounge, or have for 2 years. I have 12-13 covered and most of 13-14.
> Last year there was a guy on CL locally selling cords for 100 bucks.
> I might take him up on a couple in the middle of summer if I see him again.


 
If it truly was a cord, and decent wood, I might be on that too....maybe not for 100% of what I needed, but I might get a couple cord.


----------



## JrCRXHF (May 16, 2012)

For me i get 4 cord for 150.00 then i need to cut and split which i get done when i have time. I am not getting a couple years ahead. I do get some free stuff every so often but it is not what i count on. Around me wood is about 55.00 a face if you want it cut and split.


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2012)

TimJ said:


> To some it comes down to saving money and making good use of time...


 
It's a hell of a lot more complex than just time & money.  Location, age, physical capability...among a host of other things...all factor in to make each of our situations unique.  What works for you may well not work for me.  What works for you now may well not work for you in 10 or 20 or 30 years.  What works for someone who lives among extensive stands of hardwood forests may well not work for someone who lives in the high desert (where I live doesn't even resemble any place in Indiana).  It's no surprise that we do things differently.  There are a zillion reasons why each of us does just what we do the way we do it...reasons that change with moving, aging, health, etc...thus we sometimes have to adapt by changing the way we do what we do.  Rick


----------



## Uncle (May 16, 2012)

Interesting thread....

Soon I am going to have to make a decision on weather or not I want to invest in a chainsaw, maul, wedges, ect,.... or just buy my wood. My descision is not going to be based on how much I can save buy scrounging. I would like the exercise and the satisfaction of scrounging, sort of like eating the fish you catch type of thing.

I keep hearing that wood buring is a lot of work. So I am thinking that buying it cut and split and stacking it myself will be enough exercise for me. 

But first things first......I'm still a year and a half away from buying a wood buring stove insert!....lol


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 16, 2012)

Uncle said:


> But first things first......I'm still a year and a half away from buying a wood buring stove insert!....lol


 
Buy/gather wood now. Seriously. It will make your life a whole lot easier. Especially when it comes to your first year.


----------



## raybonz (May 16, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> So, just Fossil and myself get wood split and delivered? Would have figured there were at least a few more that did it.


Nope you forgot me!

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 16, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Nope you forgot me!
> 
> Ray


 
It's just you, me, and fossil. I'll run down to wardrobe and pick up the Three Amigos' clothes and we can all sing 'My Little Buttercup' over by the piano.


----------



## scroungerjeff (May 16, 2012)

Uncle said:


> Interesting thread....
> 
> Soon I am going to have to make a decision on weather or not I want to invest in a chainsaw, maul, wedges, ect,.... or just buy my wood. My descision is not going to be based on how much I can save buy scrounging. I would like the exercise and the satisfaction of scrounging, sort of like eating the fish you catch type of thing.
> 
> ...


 
I think you should gather and store hard wood now too.  I did the same thing about two years ago and my buddy across the street encouraged me to scrounge well before I had the stove put in back in November.  I am very glad I did since I was able to burn quality dry and seasoned wood all winter.  I now am ready for next year and mostly ready for '13-14.


----------



## scroungerjeff (May 16, 2012)

lukem said:


> I could buy a winter's worth of oak for $600 delivered to my door, but I still scrounge. As long as it's enjoyable I'll keep doing it. Maybe when age sets in I'll buy some.


I am with you, it's not about the money for sure.  i doubt I save much between the saw, fuel, wear and tear on the truck, etc.  But I sure enjoy spending a Saturday cutting wood with a pal or two.  We work together and have a nice network of sources built up.  I also get a lot out of the exercise and splitting actually makes my back feel better when done properly.  I try to keep 3-5 cords c/s/s at all times.  Only problem is I only have a 1/2 acre property to store everything.  With our climate and my 2,200 sqft home, I feel like I can make a nice dent in the heating bills.


----------



## StihlHead (May 16, 2012)

nate379 said:


> 10 cord log length = $1200
> 10 cords cut, split, delivered $2500
> 
> Best price I got for c/s/d was $175 a cord and the wood was crap and it wasn't even a cord.
> ...


 
Same down south here in the PNW for logs (white oak or big leaf maple), but I can get good cords for $175 here: split 2 year seasoned doug fir delivered. Its a good deal from a guy near here that has good full cords stacked in a trailer that can carry one or two cords at a time. Right there in the trailer, 4 x 4 x 8... no questions about volume. Wood is good too, dry, no rot, burns hot and long. I could get maple and alder tossed into a cord from him for $200, but I can usually scrounge for that from arborists or homeowners in Portland. Right now I have a cord of maple, a cord of alder and a cord of black locust that I scrounged from the city people this year. I also have a lot of birch and cherry trees on my lot that I gate at least a cord from per year.

So in my case I think its the opposite. 10 cords of green wood, I buck, split, stack and store it someplace and wait for it to season 2 years when it is likely going to be 9 cords, for $133 a cord. Or... 9 cords of cut, split and seasoned dry wood delivered when I need it for $175 a cord. $42 a cord saved buying logs is not worth it in my book. $175 for cordwood is equal about $500 in electric heat here, so I save even if I buy seasoned wood. Scrounging free wood is better though. Often times it is already cut up by arborists, and only needs to be split. Sometimes I will clean up a downed tree in trade for the wood if it is a good species. I will also fall trees, but only if it is in a stand and no where near urbania. I also glean slash piles after logging operations.


----------



## fossil (May 16, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> It's just you, me, and fossil. I'll run down to wardrobe and pick up the Three Amigos' clothes and we can all sing 'My Little Buttercup' over by the piano.


----------



## bogydave (May 17, 2012)

I buy uncut trees from the State forest service.
I scrounge. 2 of my trees & 2 trailer loads of construction site scrounges, so far this year.
I have & may in the future buy log length (uncut logs)
As of this posting, not yet bought C/S/D wood.

Didn't vote for one since not just one applied. Flexibility to do what's needed or available at the time.
Primary now is uncut trees, bought from Alaska


----------



## swagler85 (May 17, 2012)

I just love to c/s/s, so scrounging it is for me. I love the feeling of coming in from working on the woodpile and being completely exhausted,gives me that sense of accomplishing something. Since I dont have a labor intensive job anymore cutting and spllitting is my escape from stress and work. Every time I fire that saw up I get a huge smile across my face and love every second cutting, splitting and stacking.


----------



## raybonz (May 17, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> It's just you, me, and fossil. I'll run down to wardrobe and pick up the Three Amigos' clothes and we can all sing 'My Little Buttercup' over by the piano.


I look at this way.. I heat my home to 75 degrees for 555 bucks a year.. I keep the little guy working and my bank account handles this just fine.. I have heated my home for an entire year with just pallets but that was 25 years ago.. It was a lot of work and that was enough of that aggravation.. I also scored around 10 cords of tree length logs when they cleared 8 acres around my house and that was a TON of work.. In fact it's all I did for a few months! I got a bad case of tendonitis splitting a large oak tree that was dropped here. So to me $555.00 is a real bargain and I still get wood on occasion to keep the caveman alive in me  I don't fault those who process their own wood and in fact I would like a tri-axle load dropped here but the wife says it will be a mess which is BS because my wood area is neater and better organized than my house lol.. I am anal about my wood supply and like it nice and neat.. Kind of a sore subject for me so I'll drop it..

Ray


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (May 17, 2012)

It's whatever works for everyone. I'm sure in time things will change for folks that can't continue to do what they do now. ie: health problems, age etc.
For the scroungers, its part of our way of life, we will do it until we can't any longer. Free heat with a little elbow grease feels good...


----------



## richg (May 18, 2012)

I love to scrounge, but with a little guy who turns 4 in september, it's tough to find the time. As soon as I get home from work, it's play time with him and I don't want to miss a minute of it. Scrounging here in northern NJ is not easy: it's highly competitive and there's a lot of junk out there. Yesterday I responded to a craigslist ad for "had a tree taken down, it's cut to 18 inch lengths, great firewood, come take as much as you want". I go there at lunch to check it out....it's rotten old pine :-((    I have gotten some great scores, including a huge red oak from Irene that produced two gorgeous cords that's lined up for burning in the fall of 2014. My property is very hilly and rugged, and it is loaded with arrow-straight white ash, white birch and some hickory. Getting it down to my production area would take time and effort I just don't have.


----------



## rdust (May 18, 2012)

richg said:


> I love to scrounge, but with a little guy who turns 4 in september, it's tough to find the time. As soon as I get home from work, it's play time with him and I don't want to miss a minute of it.


 
I can understand that, I have a three year old and a 5 week old in the house.  My wood working time is pretty much on the weekends when the three year old takes his nap.  What used to take me a weekend or two now takes me months to get done.


----------



## whatisup02 (May 18, 2012)

Log load all the way. I do it for fun. Buying split wood would take less time and be easyer but not as much fun. I love running my saw and spliter. But I dont see the point to buy a truck just to go find wood. Plus were I live you could and would be driveing 20-30 miles one way, so the savings is just not there. I did buy some wood when I got it for $105 a cord to my door and he had to help stack so I knew what I was getting befor I paid him.

I also have 3 kids so time "or lack of" is a big pusher for me. I get 3 cords in log form droped to my house and I will have that done in 2 days or less. If i had to drive all over to find 3 cord it would take a looong time.


----------



## Jags (May 18, 2012)

I bought 2 cords cut/split/delivered and dumped into a pile, once.  Time restraints didn't allow me to process enough that year.  Other than that I knock them down, cut them up, haul them home, split, stack and burn.

I also get quite a bit of wood from locals that need someplace to make it go away. I ask them if they want the ash back.

I have been trying to find someone to drop off log loads to me, but that doesn't seem very common around these parts.  Not much logging is done here.  We do have one mill about 25 miles away.  They must be getting it from somewhere.


----------



## firebroad (May 18, 2012)

I'm still evolving.  I bought the insert to try to save on the hideously expensive oil, thinking I would only use as much as I did with an open fireplace.  Then I learned that you can actually HEAT your home with wood, so I bought a half cord of wood.  Then I learned you need more wood, and furthermore, it has to be dry--so I bought a cord of drier wood (meh) and some bio bricks.  I now have 4 1/2 cords wood in back seasoning for next year and year after.  Still have to buy more this summer.  So I am buying cut and split, but have been taking some scrounges from neighbors, albeit usually just good sized limbs.  Who knows what I'll be doing next?  By the way thanks a lot, fellas.  I have learned a lot this year, and am addicted to burning as well.  
However, I ain't getting any younger, so I will probably still buy the bulk of my stash.


----------



## bluedogz (May 18, 2012)

I'm in between... I scrounge as much as I can, but I have a neighbor who needs the money who continually comes up with building lots needing cleared, and brings me an F150 full of rounds for $50.  So, that's sort of like scrounging, sort of like buying....


----------



## rustybumpers (May 18, 2012)

I Scrounge 100% and love it.  Considering my job keeps me in front of a computer all day everyday - there is a deep satisfaction in the manual labor of hauling, splitting, stacking and then BURNING the wood I have processed with my own hands.  My usual score a F250 load of free rounds off urban tree services that don't want to deal with firewood.  Although my latest score was five douglas firs from my neighbor!  Tree service bucked em up and rolled them down the hill only my property.  I usually chopped up a truck load of rounds as I get them time permitting but I am renting a hydraulic splitter for this job!  I try to have 9 cords split/stacked in drying rotation and usually burn through 3 to 5 cords depending how cold of winter we have.  All the work is satisfying but in the end it does feel like I spend a lot of time doing it.  I have to justify it with the health benefits because it probably does not make sense from a purely financial perspective.

Go scroungers!


----------



## Todd (May 18, 2012)

I'm getting to the point of just buying instead of scrounging. At $150 per cord for Oak and only needing 3 cord, it's sounding better every year than looking around for a good score and breaking my back. Maybe I'm just getting old? Even nat gas is sounding better.


----------



## rdust (May 18, 2012)

Todd said:


> Even nat gas is sounding better.


 
I say it all the time, if I had natural gas I would've never looked at burning wood.  Now that I have burned wood I'd burn even if I moved to a home with natural gas.


----------



## nate379 (May 19, 2012)

I have natural gas at my house.  Natural gas is fairly cheap, but I still save 500-600$ a year heating with wood.  Also I like not being dependant on a company for heat.  If power goes out or some sort of natural disaster that took down the gas system, I will still have heat.


----------



## Todd (May 19, 2012)

Nat gas is very cheap here but radiant wood heat feels so much better than a forced air furnace. Maybe a Woodstock gas stove for my basement in the future. I'll have to check them out at the next BBQ.

I have a good 3 year supply of mostly scrounged wood so I don't have to worry about purchasing for awhile and I always seem to find a decent score before I need to buy any to stay ahead but I don't look for those scores as hard as I used to.


----------



## blujacket (May 19, 2012)

I love the thrill of scrounging. I check Craigslist multiple times a day. I have managed to get 3 years ahead w/ 6 cords. I only burn 1-2 cords a year. Ash, Locust, Mulberry, Walnut, Hackberry & some Osage have been the flavors of late.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 19, 2012)

I would love to be able to heat my house with 1-3 cords a year. I can't even wrap my head around that.


----------



## smokinj (May 19, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I would love to be able to heat my house with 1-3 cords a year. I can't even wrap my head around that.


 
Agree! but hopping for 5....


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 19, 2012)

What is commonly referred to as "scrounging" on this board is what we call "cutting firewood" around here.  I do not pay for firewood, and I do not "scrounge."   Buying firewood is for marks and busters.


----------



## onetracker (May 19, 2012)

TimJ said:


> To some it comes down to saving money and making good use of time. If someone had alot of money and their time was precious, they would pay someone to cut their grass.
> However, for alot of people, it is about the feeling of accomplishing and seeing through a task. It gives someone a peace that is hard to explain.


 
tim -
i've thought about this alot. what if someone magically delivered and stacked my wood free? that sounds really nice, and i'd surely appreciate it, bt there is something about doing it myself that makes it so gratifying. my own labor, my own choices for species and seasoning...all coming together on a wicked cold winter night. the wife and i with our feet up in front of the stove. 

OT


----------



## DexterDay (May 19, 2012)

blujacket said:


> I love the thrill of scrounging. I check Craigslist multiple times a day. I have managed to get 3 years ahead w/ 6 cords. I only burn 1-2 cords a year. Ash, Locust, Mulberry, Walnut, Hackberry & some Osage have been the flavors of late.



1-2 cord?? This cant be your primary source of heat? I live in Ohio too and I burned about 3.5 cord this year.

It was pretty mild this Winter. I burned about a cord or 2 a yr in my Pre-Fab Fireplace every year (dont use it now that I have the Woodstove).


----------



## blujacket (May 19, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> 1-2 cord?? This cant be your primary source of heat? I live in Ohio too and I burned about 3.5 cord this year.
> 
> It was pretty mild this Winter. I burned about a cord or 2 a yr in my Pre-Fab Fireplace every year (dont use it now that I have the Woodstove).


 
Its not my primary source, my heat pump is. I have a well sealed and insulated house that makes heating it fairly easy though.


----------



## DexterDay (May 19, 2012)

blujacket said:


> Its not my primary source, my heat pump is. I have a well sealed and insulated house that makes heating it fairly easy though.


Nice


----------



## DexterDay (May 19, 2012)

Doing a little cutting now.... Its a little Hot out, so I am taking it slow. I dont need this wood for a few yrs. So its "when I get time" type of thing.


----------



## mfglickman (May 19, 2012)

We do a bit of both. We bought most of what we'll burn next year and we've hooked up with a tree company to deliver most of the following season's wood, cut and split, for around $120/cord (all hardwood). The tree service also said they'd add us to their "rounds" list where they call and if you want 'em they'll drop a load of rounds off at your house. DH has been scrounging wood the neighboring towns have been cutting along the power lines as well. We have neighbors who let us take a couple of their downed trees, and we have a couple of oaks down behind our house (3-4 30-40 foot trees that are off the ground but uprooted and hanging across a stream - a bit puzzling how to attack them without having them stand back up...).

I think we have enough kindling to open a shop.


----------



## mfglickman (May 19, 2012)

DexterDay, are you a Stihl dealer? Holy chainsaws!


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 19, 2012)

We scrounge beg and grovel for wood  so far it has paid off for us to go the free route and we have been blessed by good friends who let us cut. I do occasionally buy wood but so far it has been very little.

Pete


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 19, 2012)

I'm okay being labeled a 'mark' in this particular situation.


----------



## clr8ter (May 20, 2012)

I voted for scrounge. Although I did buy 6 cord last year cut/split/delivered. I have scrounged WAY more than I have bought. To be honest, I can't wait for the "Free" wood to stop. I CANNOT pass it up, but it's killing me. After it finally does run out, I will probably goo with C/S/D green, at least for a while.......


----------



## firefighterjake (May 21, 2012)

I cut the trees down. I buck the trees up. I split the bucked up wood. I stack the splits. I move the splits to the woodshed. I move the splits to the porch. I move the splits to the woodbox. I move the splits to the wood stove. I move the ash to the ash bucket. I dump the ash outside near a tree. It's the circle of life . . . and for me it's oh so therapeutic . . . it's work, but it's enjoyable work.


----------



## PapaDave (May 21, 2012)

Jeez Jake, since you put it THAT way, I'm gonna' go have another cup of coffee.
I've thought of spelling it out like that (actually have...to myself), but I think I'd add way too much detail.
Even the hardcore among us might get catatonic.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 21, 2012)

I bought c/s/d the first two years, now I scrounge. Costs are:
1100 gal oil @$3.5/gal                    =$3,850
8 cords c/s/d @$220/cord               =$1,760 a $2,090 savings
8 cords log length @ $110/cord         = $880   $880 savings over c/s/d (4hr/cord to c/s = $27.50hr not bad)
8 cords scrounge @ $20 cord for gas.= $160   $720 saving over log length (3 hr/cord to scrounge = $30.00hr)

I like the bragging rights of being able to say my heat is essentially free. It’s almost OCD, to get the wood stacked up for each successive year. There is a big sense of accomplishment in having it all stacked up and knowing it was basically free.

I’m finally getting to the point where I’m a year ahead, (2013-14 almost done) and with any luck I’ll have 2014-15 put up by the end of the summer.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 25, 2012)

Don't have a truck or wood trailer, or time, so I buy wood.  I've been processing log length tri-axle truck loads lately.  Last couple of times I found a good deal on cut and split they weren't such good deals.  It's nice to get exactly the size split you want as well, even though I'm at a standard 16" length.  It is fun too...to a point.


----------



## Rage_Perry (May 29, 2012)

This past winter I bought everything, although I would also grab just a few pieces of my green wood that I had sitting around to mix in for overnight burns.

This past weekend I just finished splitting/stacking everything for this coming winter and I hope it will be enough. Right around 5 cords- all scrounged from either nearby groves, city composts, FreeCycle inquiries or family that needed some timber cut. 

I have tried to talk to a tree care guy in the next town over about getting pricing for full cords either already cut and split or for logs, but he just seems to have an issue getting around schtick of being stuck to just selling by the truckload- $70/loose load.

Another friend of mine sells it but I don't think that he has the volume to sell me what I need. He cuts for himself, his brother and the occasional soul out there who wants to buy a load once in a while; but he also doesn't really properly season his wood either.

The only other outfitter that I _know_ of in the area charges $240/cord delivered but they don't deliver out to me. On top of that, I can heat with natural gas for that amount.


----------



## weatherguy (May 30, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> I'm okay being labeled a 'mark' in this particular situation.


 
me too   , I save about 700-800 gallons of oil a year burning wood so thats close to a $3000 savings, if I pay $150 a cord for 4 cords Im still ahead $2600, I did buy two cords last week for $150 a cord so I can get three years ahead but I usually try and get it free.


----------

